# Chickens want to roost on top of coop help!



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello, I have a problem. My chickens keep wanting to roost on top of the coop and are damaging the roof with their poop. What would you do to change this behavior. It started when the polish chicken was introduced. She started this and when i do catch them and put them In the coop she becomes frantic and takes a long time to calm down. She has been a real problem about teaching my other chickens bad habits. I had to fence them off in the back of the yard due to her teaching my other chickens to roost on my back porch. It was gross.

Here is a link to my blog where I have a photo of my coop and run before I had to mow down the weeds.

http://www.knittingwitholof.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep them up for several days. Retraining should have them understanding that the coop is where they are to roost. I see you have a small run, that will have to suffice until they realize that the roof is not going to work.

Since the Polish was the last to be added, chances are she got picked on in the coop in the beginning and now she associates it with bullying. I would watch to see if that is happening. If it is, remove the first to provoke trouble and put her some place by herself for a few days.


----------

